# Lindam Harness and Reins - WARNING, RANT!!!



## amynorange

Now I have the Lindam child safety gate to keep Drake off the stairs and its absolutely brill (when I first got it even my parents and in-laws couldn't figure out how to open it! :haha:) I was really impressed with it. So with that in mind, I wanted to buy some reins for Drake as he is starting walking and think it would benefit him to get some more practice out and about and stuff. I was in town today and bought some Lindam reins from Argos (thinking they are a great make of baby safety stuff) and they are absolute TOSH! The size of them are absolutely ridiculous! The sizing on them says from 6months - 4yrs and that is absolute nonsense! You would struggle getting them round a doll never mind a 4yr old! Now my son is coming up to 17months, he is not a big baby, tall yes, but not even chubby really and it ONLY JUST fastens! It can not be comfortable at all as I could only just get a finger under it. Now unless I was doing it wrong which Im pretty much 100% sure that I wasn't as I followed the instructions and its basically self explanatory (and my future MIL thought exactly the same as me) then I can't see how anyone could use them! So I'm going to try and take them back and get my money back, thats if they will do that because its in one of those daft packages where you have no choice but to rip it to get it open. Anyone else bought these and found it to be the same as me? Did you manage to get your money back or an exchange or something? Has anyone actually managed to use them perfectly fine? If so...how?! Please explain would love to hear as I know its just gonna be a massive faff trying to get it sorted and I can not figure out for the life of me how they could work!

:grr:

Anyway if you managed to get to the end of this, well done and I'm sorry but just needed to rant and also wanted to hear others experiences with these. 

TIA :thumbup:


----------



## Sazzoire

Take them back hun. I bought some reins about 2 weeks ago and binned the package and receipt straight away (from Argos).... today was the 1st time that I have tried to use them and had the same experience as you. Absolute cack!!

Anyway I took them back to Argos and explained that I don't have the packaging or receipt and the lady got the manager... he came over and I was just about to explain my story again and there was no need as he already knew my problem from previous customers..... He said that he had reported the problem to Lindham and still nothing has been done. He gave me a full refund onto a gift card, no problem...

Take em back hun xx


----------



## amynorange

Thanks for your input, thats brill! Hopefully the staff at the Argos I went to will be just as understanding as the staff at yours! I will certainly be taking them back and hopefully be able to get some more, though I don't think that they had many more other reins in :/ 
Did you get a different set of reins? If so which ones? I still can't believe how small they were!


----------



## Sazzoire

No, they don't do any others.... I'm thinking about a little backpack (ladybird) from Ebay with a long strap... looks way more comfy and I've see babes alot older than mine in them.

xx


----------



## pinktaffy

i got them ones. i forgot my rains one day while we was out and my lo was running around wild and i said 2 my sister oh ill just pop into argos get somes raiens she said ok hun. went in got them opend them and they didnt even fit around her waist she is by no meens a big toddler shes still in 9-12 and 12-18 cloths lol. i took them straight back and she was being funny about it at the till so i said u put them on her then lol. she said oh there has 2 be away 2 get them bigger it says up till 4 years. 
after 15 mins of her faffing she gave me my money back and a 5 pound gift voucher lol.

so then i got the rains with a back pack they fitted and was like right these r gr8 loves these got lo home and she was full of scraches of them were the backpack was riseing and scrached all her face. the back pack was to big i took them back to a different argos the next day got my money back.

so your not alone the argos rains r rubbish.


----------



## Siyren

we have a pair of boots own ones, love them! plenty of growing space, even though she's not far off being fine without them- we only use them if we're going somewhere crowded now.
x


----------



## CormacksGirl

I got the Lindam ones for Adam from Argos and they're fine! He's 22 months now and he still has plenty room in them even with a thick coat on.
View attachment 319425
This is the best pic I have he was 14 months in this pick


----------



## Aunty E

Mine are from Mothercare and are massive, Imogen just slips out of them. Grrr.


----------



## amynorange

Sazzoire said:


> No, they don't do any others.... I'm thinking about a *little backpack (ladybird)* from Ebay with a long strap... looks way more comfy and I've see babes alot older than mine in them.
> 
> xx

Funnily enough I was looking at the backpack reins that they had in argos when I went today with my dad when I got the Lindham ones and my dad talked me out of them lol! Think I might consider them now or something similar. I didn't realise it was so difficult buying some reins! 
Though with what pinktaffy said about them scratching all her daughters face, I'm really not sure about those either! 



pinktaffy said:


> i got them ones. i forgot my rains one day while we was out and my lo was running around wild and i said 2 my sister oh ill just pop into argos get somes raiens she said ok hun. went in got them opend them and they didnt even fit around her waist she is by no meens a big toddler shes still in 9-12 and 12-18 cloths lol. i took them straight back and she was being funny about it at the till so i said u put them on her then lol. she said oh there has 2 be away 2 get them bigger it says up till 4 years.
> after 15 mins of her faffing she gave me my money back and a 5 pound gift voucher lol.
> 
> so then i got the *rains with a back pack* they fitted and was like right these r gr8 loves these got lo home and *she was full of scraches of them were the backpack was riseing and scrached all her face*. the back pack was to big i took them back to a different argos the next day got my money back.
> 
> *so your not alone the argos rains r rubbish.*

It seems the reins that Argos sells certainly are rubbish! Did you end up buying some more from a different place? If so were they any good and where did you get them from. Like I said above I didn't realise it would be so difficult to buy reins! If you did end up getting some more did you get the reins with a back pack? I did think this was a really good idea, for putting snacks and juice in and things but with you saying about it scratching your daughters face, this has put me off again! :dohh: Hope your LO was ok afterwards and she wasn't too badly scratched, but lets face it they shouldn't have even done that to her! 



CormacksGirl said:


> I got the *Lindam ones for Adam from Argos and they're fine! *He's 22 months now and he *still has plenty room in them even with a thick coat on*.
> View attachment 319425
> This is the best pic I have he was 14 months in this pick

Thank you for sharing that lovely pic! Such a cutie! But I have absolutely no idea how they fit him! In the pic there he looks only slightly smaller than Drake and the reins do look plenty big enough for him! I am starting to think that there are some dodgy batches of them out there or something and it was Argos that seemed to get them all! :haha: Because I mean that coat he has on looks lovely and warm and thick and when I tried them on Drake this afternoon he only had a thin jumper on and honestly I could only just get my finger underneath them! :nope:

:shrug: I just hope I can find some out there somewhere lol Please share if any of you managed to find some decent fitting ones and where you managed to get them from and how much and stuff :) Would be very much appreciated! 
Thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## amynorange

Aunty E said:


> Mine are from Mothercare and are massive, Imogen just slips out of them. Grrr.

Looks like your having the opposite problem to me! :dohh: While its quite cold why don't you put her plenty of layers on or just a nice big thick coat, might help her not slip out of them so much? Hopefully then when it starts getting warmer she will have grown some and they should fit her better?
Oh why can't they just make sensible sized fitting reins! I wouldn't have thought it would be that difficult! Especially if its what they do!!! :haha:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Siyren said:


> we have a pair of boots own ones, love them! plenty of growing space, even though she's not far off being fine without them- we only use them if we're going somewhere crowded now.
> x

We have these too and recommend them.


----------



## Windmills

I've got LittleLife ones, they're so much better than others I've tried. Daisy is a full scale lunatic and I spend my day chasing her round shops or out the path of oncoming traffic so they're a god send. She swings off the ones with the rein attached to either side too so the LittleLife ones solve that problem too :) 
https://m.mothercare.com/mt/www.mot...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7
It fits her wipes, a nappy, cup and frees up the space in my own bag too. I could actually go on about it ALL day!


----------



## SophiasMummy

Get a littlelife backpack they are great, my LO wore her rains once and hated them so bought her a littlelife backpack and she loves it she will even walk around the house with it on. My LOs tiny but they adjust alot so they would easily fit any toddler xx


----------



## binxyboo

I have a pair of reins from Asda.
They are great - fit nicely and were reasonably priced.
 



Attached Files:







305222_10150280294826455_646376454_7855150_2017603973_n.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babydevil1989

we have the lindam ones from argos and they fit toby fine still and hes 2! maybe you just have a bad batch take them back im sure they will do something x


----------



## tu123

Oh great! I bough these. Still unopened though. Lillian is 36lbs. Sounds like they will be useless:growlmad:


----------



## pinktaffy

i got more from mothercare. they sell alot of types online backpack ones aswell.


----------



## Sazzoire

when I spoke to the manager in argos he did say that the Lindham ones were a 'bad batch', so I'm not surprised that some are ok... pot luck I suppose?

xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

I did look at those ones in Argos but in the end we brought a littlelife packpack but it is too big for him I have to put the interlocking rings on the straps to stop the bag falling down. But I am so glade we got one for him


----------



## amynorange

Windmills said:


> ]I've got LittleLife ones, they're so much better than others I've tried.[/B] Daisy is a full scale lunatic and I spend my day chasing her round shops or out the path of oncoming traffic so they're a god send. *She swings off the ones with the rein attached* to either side too so the LittleLife ones solve that problem too :)
> https://m.mothercare.com/mt/www.mot...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7
> It fits her wipes, a nappy, cup and frees up the space in my own bag too. I *could actually go on about it ALL day!*

Thank you for your input and feel free to go on about the little life backpacks it seems that the more info I could get from others who have them the better! Pro's and cons (if there are any!) Good to know that LO can't swing off the backpacks, I hadn't even thought of that :blush:



SophiasMummy said:


> *Get a littlelife backpack* they are great, my LO wore her rains once and hated them so bought her a littlelife backpack and *she loves it she will even walk around the house with it on.* My LOs tiny but they adjust alot so they would easily fit any toddler xx

It seems the littlelife backpacks are really highly recommended from loads of people on here! I really wish I had just bought one of them in the first place! :dohh:



binxyboo said:


> *I have a pair of reins from Asda.*
> They are great - fit nicely and were reasonably priced.

I didn't even realise that ASDA did reins! :haha: Be worth keeping that in mind, so thank you! 



babydevil1989 said:


> we have the lindam ones from argos and they fit toby fine still and hes 2! maybe you just have a *bad batch* take them back im sure they will do something x

I think they were a bad batch too. They should have recalled the batch number from all the stores they got sent to, because they really are unusable! 



tu123 said:


> Oh great! I bough these. Still unopened though. Lillian is 36lbs. *Sounds like they will be useless*:growlmad:

Maybe check them first before you send them back as I think there might just be a really bad batch out there as its like 50/50 people saying they are useless and the others saying they fit fine! Check and see and please let us know if you had the same problem too! Hopefully you won't have though! Its just a faff that everyone could do without! 



Sazzoire said:


> when I spoke to the manager in argos he did say that the Lindham ones were a 'bad batch', so I'm not surprised that some are ok... *pot luck I suppose?*
> 
> xx

I'm thinking that too! It's a shame, because Lindham so seem to be a good make for child safety things. As I said in my original post I have the Lindham child gate and its great really secure! 

Thank you all so much for all of your replies and pictures too! :thumbup: Be interesting to hear more of your experiences.


----------



## Marleysgirl

I've got the Asda ones, they're fine, but I have to have them on the tightest setting (Andrew is only the size of a 1yo despite being 2yo). Anybody fancy selling me their tiny Lindam ones? :D


----------



## onlyme

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7

These are good and we've also got Boots own which fit fine too.


----------



## amynorange

Marleysgirl said:


> I've got the Asda ones, *they're fine, but I have to have them on the tightest setting *(Andrew is only the size of a 1yo despite being 2yo). Anybody fancy selling me their tiny Lindam ones? :D

At least you will get the use/wear out of them! Honestly I think even the smallest child wouldn't fit in them! 



onlyme said:


> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7
> 
> *These are good* and we've also got Boots own which fit fine too.

I was looking at those exact ones! Are they a good fit then? Plenty of big enough and get plenty of wear out of them???


----------



## AP

Siyren said:


> we have a pair of boots own ones, love them! plenty of growing space, even though she's not far off being fine without them- we only use them if we're going somewhere crowded now.
> x

I have to rate Boots too - i got some awful ones from Toys R Us so the Boots one are a joy!


----------



## amynorange

AtomicPink said:


> Siyren said:
> 
> 
> we have a pair of boots own ones, love them! plenty of growing space, even though she's not far off being fine without them- we only use them if we're going somewhere crowded now.
> x
> 
> *I have to rate Boots too* - i got some awful ones from Toys R Us so the Boots one are a joy!Click to expand...

Think I might have to look into the Boots ones too, as a lot of people have all had very good things to say about them :thumbup:


----------



## SKATERBUN

We have the Mothercare ones too, they are perfect!


----------



## Jemma_x

I have these rains and have had no problem what so ever, they have been brilliant. My Lo is 2 and a half so we dont use them loads but theres still plenty of room in them even with a thick coat on. I hope you manage to get a refund

Eta- my Lo is very small for his age but as i said even with a big thick coat on theres plenty of room


----------



## amynorange

Jemma_x said:


> I have these rains and have had no problem what so ever, they have been brilliant. My Lo is 2 and a half so we dont use them loads but theres still plenty of room in them even with a thick coat on. I hope you manage to get a refund
> 
> Eta- my Lo is very small for his age but as i said even with a big thick coat on theres plenty of room

I wonder if Lindham have been informed of this bad batch problem as it seems to be? Looks like you have been one of the lucky ones with the reins!


----------



## Floralaura

We have this Little life backpack https://www.surfcdn.com/fp/16930.JPG its fab, LO likes to wear it and it fits great!


----------



## NuKe

^^we have a little life backpack and its BRILLIANT. :thumbup:

(we have the fairy wings one)


----------



## amynorange

More and more people are suggesting the LittleLife backpacks, I think I might just go with one myself. But I'm not sure if Drake would keep it on. :/


----------



## SophiasMummy

amynorange said:


> More and more people are suggesting the LittleLife backpacks, I think I might just go with one myself. But I'm not sure if Drake would keep it on. :/

It does have a clip at the front to secure it so they cant just wriggle out of it x


----------



## Bumpontherun

We have a little life back pack too- it's a bee and Helen loves it. I would definitely recommend :)


----------



## 2805

How long had your Lo's been walking for before you used reins? x


----------



## amynorange

SophiasMummy said:


> amynorange said:
> 
> 
> More and more people are suggesting the LittleLife backpacks, I think I might just go with one myself. But I'm not sure if Drake would keep it on. :/
> 
> It does have a clip at the front to secure it so they cant just wriggle out of it xClick to expand...

Thats a good thing then. It also seems like the majority like wearing them anyway. Did your LO try and look and pull it off when you first put it one?



2805 said:


> How long had your Lo's been walking for before you used reins? x

Honestly he's only been walking about 1month and his preferred method is still crawling as its faster for him! :haha: Would you wait a bit longer? :shrug: I mean I haven't used reins with him yet or anything, but I would like to try and be a bit prepared and get him used to them indoors?


----------



## SophiasMummy

amynorange said:


> SophiasMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amynorange said:
> 
> 
> More and more people are suggesting the LittleLife backpacks, I think I might just go with one myself. But I'm not sure if Drake would keep it on. :/
> 
> It does have a clip at the front to secure it so they cant just wriggle out of it xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats a good thing then. It also seems like the majority like wearing them anyway. Did your LO try and look and pull it off when you first put it one?Click to expand...

My LO takes absolutly no notice when i put it on her, infact the first time i put it on her as soon as it was clipped on she completly forgot it was there, i dont think she even notices it half the time lol x


----------



## 2805

amynorange said:


> SophiasMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amynorange said:
> 
> 
> More and more people are suggesting the LittleLife backpacks, I think I might just go with one myself. But I'm not sure if Drake would keep it on. :/
> 
> It does have a clip at the front to secure it so they cant just wriggle out of it xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats a good thing then. It also seems like the majority like wearing them anyway. Did your LO try and look and pull it off when you first put it one?
> 
> 
> 
> 2805 said:
> 
> 
> How long had your Lo's been walking for before you used reins? xClick to expand...
> 
> Honestly he's only been walking about 1month and his preferred method is still crawling as its faster for him! :haha: Would you wait a bit longer? :shrug:
> I mean I haven't used reins with him yet or anything, but I would like to try and be a bit prepared and get him used to them indoors?Click to expand...

My Lo has also been walking for about the same time. But he has started to walk around the house now more than crawl, but my concern is that he doesnt just stand up on his own, he has to use something for support. 

But i want to get some rains to so we can go to the park and let him have abit of a roam where its soft so if he falls over its not so hard.


----------



## amynorange

2805 said:


> amynorange said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SophiasMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amynorange said:
> 
> 
> More and more people are suggesting the LittleLife backpacks, I think I might just go with one myself. But I'm not sure if Drake would keep it on. :/
> 
> It does have a clip at the front to secure it so they cant just wriggle out of it xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats a good thing then. It also seems like the majority like wearing them anyway. Did your LO try and look and pull it off when you first put it one?
> 
> 
> 
> 2805 said:
> 
> 
> How long had your Lo's been walking for before you used reins? xClick to expand...
> 
> Honestly he's only been walking about 1month and his preferred method is still crawling as its faster for him! :haha: Would you wait a bit longer? :shrug:
> I mean I haven't used reins with him yet or anything, but I would like to try and be a bit prepared and get him used to them indoors?Click to expand...
> 
> My Lo has also been walking for about the same time. But he has started to walk around the house now more than crawl, but my concern is that he doesnt just stand up on his own, he has to use something for support.
> 
> But i want to get some rains to so we can go to the park and let him have abit of a roam where its soft so if he falls over its not so hard.Click to expand...

Yeah Drake walks around the house a lot more now, unaided and his balance and confidence is getting lots better. Is your LO mainly still cruising then? And trying to go from all the different furniture unaided? Thats a good idea at the park, you mean on the grass like? As sand might make it a bit more difficult???? :shrug: How old is your LO?


----------



## 2805

amynorange said:


> 2805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amynorange said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SophiasMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amynorange said:
> 
> 
> More and more people are suggesting the LittleLife backpacks, I think I might just go with one myself. But I'm not sure if Drake would keep it on. :/
> 
> It does have a clip at the front to secure it so they cant just wriggle out of it xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats a good thing then. It also seems like the majority like wearing them anyway. Did your LO try and look and pull it off when you first put it one?
> 
> 
> 
> 2805 said:
> 
> 
> How long had your Lo's been walking for before you used reins? xClick to expand...
> 
> Honestly he's only been walking about 1month and his preferred method is still crawling as its faster for him! :haha: Would you wait a bit longer? :shrug:
> I mean I haven't used reins with him yet or anything, but I would like to try and be a bit prepared and get him used to them indoors?Click to expand...
> 
> My Lo has also been walking for about the same time. But he has started to walk around the house now more than crawl, but my concern is that he doesnt just stand up on his own, he has to use something for support.
> 
> But i want to get some rains to so we can go to the park and let him have abit of a roam where its soft so if he falls over its not so hard.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Drake walks around the house a lot more now, unaided and his balance and confidence is getting lots better. Is your LO mainly still cruising then? And trying to go from all the different furniture unaided? Thats a good idea at the park, you mean on the grass like? As sand might make it a bit more difficult???? :shrug: How old is your LO?Click to expand...


No he now walks pretty confidently around the house, hes just not learnt to get himself up to standing without holding onto something.
Yeh was thinking of a little run round on the grass, and we have a park near us with soft ground so if he does tumble its not so hard.
Think im going to get some rains later today and maybe have a go with them tomorrow, i just dont know what type to get!!! 

Ohh and my son is 14 n half months x


----------



## Racheldigger

I got Rowan's reins from Morrison's - they are their own brand, ever so cheap - and they also said they were good up to 4 years old. This isn't true, as Rowan isn't yet three and I've let them out as far as they will go when she's got a winter coat on, but they are a good deal better than these Lindam ones seem to be, and they'll last as long as she needs them.


----------



## xolily

we had the lindam reins and they were fine for us! x


----------



## eldar

Just wanted to add my vote for the little life backpacks - Wyn now carries her own nappy, snack and a toy. She loves wearing it (the butterfly one) and I like that is can be a bag when the reins are unclipped. We got Will the bumblebee backpack for Christmas and I intend for them both to wear them for a while to come just as backpacks even when they don't need reins.

Pic is of Wyn the day after she started walking (16 months)
 



Attached Files:







DSC08056.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## v2007

Lindam have a Bookface page, i would leave a mesage there. 

V xxx


----------



## amynorange

2805 said:


> No he now walks pretty confidently around the house, hes just not learnt to get himself up to standing without holding onto something.
> Yeh was thinking of a little run round on the grass, and we have a park near us with soft ground so if he does tumble its not so hard.
> *Think im going to get some rains later today and maybe have a go with them tomorrow, i just dont know what type to get!!! *
> 
> Ohh and my son is 14 n half months x

You will definitely have to let us know which reins you decided to go with! Be it a supermarket/shops own brand or maybe even the LittleLife backpack :thumbup:



Racheldigger said:


> I got Rowan's reins from Morrison's - they are their own brand, ever so cheap - and they also said they were *good up to 4 years old. This isn't true, as Rowan isn't yet three and I've let them out as far as they will go when she's got a winter coat on, but they are a good deal better than these Lindam ones seem to be*, and they'll last as long as she needs them.

Im starting to think that some of these companies don't actually think/realise how big a 4yr old is! Haha! But at least your reins have lasted you that long! 



eldar said:


> Just wanted to add my vote for the little life backpacks - Wyn now carries her own nappy, snack and a toy. She loves wearing it (the butterfly one) and I like that is can be a bag when the reins are unclipped. We got Will the bumblebee backpack for Christmas and *I intend for them both to wear them for a while to come just as backpacks even when they don't need reins.*
> 
> Pic is of Wyn the day after she started walking (16 months)

What a great picture! A very determined look she has got on her face, like 'I can totally do this now! Climb mountains even, no problem!' Brilliant, lovely little girl! 
Yeah that is a fab idea, I didn't properly think about the fact that it can just be a backpack when reins are no longer needed! :dohh: Baby brain or what?! :haha:




v2007 said:


> Lindam have a Bookface page, i would leave a mesage there.
> 
> V xxx

That would be a good idea, shall do that now :thumbup:

Thank you all for your input! And I still haven't been to return the Lindham reins yet, nor have I bought him anymore.....yet. :haha: Think I'm going to go this week and do it though, thats the plan anyways!


----------



## stardust599

Ours are fine :shrug:

Plenty of growing room. We have them on the tightest setting if she's just in her t-shirt and loosened a bit if she's in her coat/snowsuit and there's plenty of room!


----------



## amynorange

stardust599 said:


> Ours are fine :shrug:
> 
> Plenty of growing room. We have them on the tightest setting if she's just in her t-shirt and loosened a bit if she's in her coat/snowsuit and there's plenty of room!

Must be one of the lucky ones! Haha! :thumbup:


----------



## Wooffy

So angry about the quality of these reins I had to sign up! 
Binned my receipt but still have the Argos packaging and product immaculate. Argos won't give me any form of refund. 

They HAVE to be a dodgy batch. My 16 month old daughter is on the 9TH centile for weight and height. These won't go any where near. Ridiculous. Won't fit a doll. 

Last time I shop at Argos. The manager refused to accept the product is defective. Now I shall email them direct. I know it's only £8 but its the fact they are clearly faulty. Wouldn't be so bad if I could pass them on to someone else, wouldn't fit a 6 month old.


----------



## Carlyp1990

katie also has a littlelife back, the ladybird one, i love it, she loves and oh loves it :) she carries her own juice if we go out now :D
 



Attached Files:







DSC01127.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4


----------

